

Google revokes Nexus status for Verizon  Galaxy Nexus - bishnu
http://www.theverge.com/2012/2/3/2769480/verizon-galaxy-nexus-removed-from-googles-developer-support-pages

======
dajmeister
[https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#%21topic/android...](https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#%21topic/android-
contrib/phz3S5ZdveU) \- Clarification from Dan Morrill

